# 2012 Cruze Issues



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS. Just looking to see if anyone's had any transmission leak problems?


I currently have 53,000 km and about 6 months ago not long after they removed the plastic cover underneath the engine I had noticed an oil leak. I took it to the dealer and they said It was from when they did the oil change its just left over oil that has run down. They washed it off and then about 2 weeks later I noticed it was still leaking. I returned to the dealer, they looked at it and claimed it was the cooler line leaking. I booked the car in for the following week to be repaired but when I took it in they had forgot to book me a rental car. Unable to leave without a vehicle I took my car and left. The week following I wasn't around to get it to the dealer so it was about 3-4 weeks before I was able to take it back, at this time I had also developed my second coolant leak so it happened to be convenient. Couple days later I picked up the car, water pump #2 and then they also said the torque converter seal was leaking. They had forgotten about the line that was leaking which they ended up realizing after the fact. So I had to wait for a line to come in. So I took the car, week or two later they called me to book it back in. The alignment needed to be corrected because after they pulled the tranny the wheel was off center to the left. They did that and replaced the line and I was on my was. A month or two has gone by and I have noticed yet again that I have transmission fluid puddled up in my driveway just ruining it. So the car goes back again tonight. 


2 water pumps
Torque converter seal
Tranny line
2 navigation head units
Trunk release button
Trunk repainted after it started to corrode and paint bubbled 
Rim replaced first week
And a few other things, not to mention half aren't fully settled. I talked to someone at head office about what I could do to get out of this car that is going to be a nightmare when warranty is off it. The best they could do was 1000$ off a new car. But I'd have to loose 10,000$ to trade mine in. All over a car that I paid 36,000$ for out the door. Doesn't seem right in my eyes. I'm sure if I invested that money in a more "luxurious" vehicle they would be all over making me happy. Instead I get the good ol' bend over dry method. It's fine though, I was 20 years old when I ordered this car. In the next how many ever years I have left in my life I will not be buying GM. I make good money and I will always need a reliable vehicle and its quite evident that GM can't supply that. And even if I just had bad luck on this one, they weren't able to make up for it. I wasn't asking for a brand new free car, but I wasn't willing to loose 10,000$ to get rid of this car. Ill just drive it and fix it as it needs to be and let my hatred for the company grow. Koodos GM. ​


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang dude that is some list... I have not had those ,,, I will bet you heard a lot of new terms along that journey.
Isolated issues.........functioning correctly....My favorite is ....smurfed....


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hahaha nope never heard smurfed lol. That would actually bring some laughter out of my problems. But it is a shame. I love the car. It's a beautiful nice riding car but not lookin forward to going broke after warranty


----------



## Ezy Cruzer (Mar 6, 2013)

Search out a "Lemon Law" attorney now. Sounds like a good "buy back" case. Good luck.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Unfortunately here in Canada we don't have that option.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

By "head office", who do you mean? I would suggest calling Chevrolet customer service and have them open a case. You need to go into with a reasonable expectation of what $ you want off of a new car. If you are nice with them and don't ask for the moon, after a week or two of them documenting everything (have all the documentation yourself), you may stand a chance of working something out. Be patient and nice with them. This has nothing to do with the dealer. What you're trying to get is a voucher for $X off a new car purchase. I needed to get out from an out-of-warranty Saturn Vue Hybrid that was a continuing source of headaches, and I was able to get a bit extra out of GM by going this route, which helped me get into the Cruze.

I don't know what taxes, etc., were imposed to get to $36K CAD, but you can't really expect GM to be able to help you much on the tax side of the deal.

Also, 53,000 km is a lot of mileage depreciation that goes way past the normal age/mileage depreciation on 2012 Cruze. Again you need to be reasonable about what GM owes you in that respect.


----------



## Stevear22 (Mar 6, 2013)

socalcruze said:


> By "head office", who do you mean? I would suggest calling Chevrolet customer service and have them open a case. You need to go into with a reasonable expectation of what $ you want off of a new car. If you are nice with them and don't ask for the moon, after a week or two of them documenting everything (have all the documentation yourself), you may stand a chance of working something out. Be patient and nice with them. This has nothing to do with the dealer. What you're trying to get is a voucher for $X off a new car purchase. I needed to get out from an out-of-warranty Saturn Vue Hybrid that was a continuing source of headaches, and I was able to get a bit extra out of GM by going this route, which helped me get into the Cruze.
> 
> I don't know what taxes, etc., were imposed to get to $36K CAD, but you can't really expect GM to be able to help you much on the tax side of the deal.
> 
> Also, 53,000 km is a lot of mileage depreciation that goes way past the normal age/mileage depreciation on 2012 Cruze. Again you need to be reasonable about what GM owes you in that respect.



Yeah it was customer service I had talked to. I did the whole process waited a couple weeks, got a call and got offered a 200$ GM maintenance card. I said that was not what I was looking for but that was all they could do. A couple weeks later I got a call from another guy. He said he was going to do something for me. So I told him my game plan that I was looking to get out of this car. He told me to take the car to the dealer and have what is remaining to be repaired on it. I did so an gave him another call. He said the only thing he could possibly do was offer me 1000$ off a new vehicle and that was even pushing it. As the previous person had said to me "GM is in the business of selling vehicles not buying them". I understand there is going to be depreciation on my vehicle, but the thing that really bothers me is it started right from the beginning. And I am willing to loose a couple grand but not 10,000. And if the absolute best they can offer is 1000$ then that's fine. But I'm going to advertise my problems and my experiences.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stevear22 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS. Just looking to see if anyone's had any transmission leak problems?
> 
> 
> I currently have 53,000 km and about 6 months ago not long after they removed the plastic cover underneath the engine I had noticed an oil leak. I took it to the dealer and they said It was from when they did the oil change its just left over oil that has run down. They washed it off and then about 2 weeks later I noticed it was still leaking. I returned to the dealer, they looked at it and claimed it was the cooler line leaking. I booked the car in for the following week to be repaired but when I took it in they had forgot to book me a rental car. Unable to leave without a vehicle I took my car and left. The week following I wasn't around to get it to the dealer so it was about 3-4 weeks before I was able to take it back, at this time I had also developed my second coolant leak so it happened to be convenient. Couple days later I picked up the car, water pump #2 and then they also said the torque converter seal was leaking. They had forgotten about the line that was leaking which they ended up realizing after the fact. So I had to wait for a line to come in. So I took the car, week or two later they called me to book it back in. The alignment needed to be corrected because after they pulled the tranny the wheel was off center to the left. They did that and replaced the line and I was on my was. A month or two has gone by and I have noticed yet again that I have transmission fluid puddled up in my driveway just ruining it. So the car goes back again tonight.
> ...




Stevear22,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like to collect your information and pass it along to one of my internal resources, since I am only able to assist US customers. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Tbrown (Oct 8, 2019)

Stevear22 said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS. Just looking to see if anyone's had any transmission leak problems?
> 
> 
> I currently have 53,000 km and about 6 months ago not long after they removed the plastic cover underneath the engine I had noticed an oil leak. I took it to the dealer and they said It was from when they did the oil change its just left over oil that has run down. They washed it off and then about 2 weeks later I noticed it was still leaking. I returned to the dealer, they looked at it and claimed it was the cooler line leaking. I booked the car in for the following week to be repaired but when I took it in they had forgot to book me a rental car. Unable to leave without a vehicle I took my car and left. The week following I wasn't around to get it to the dealer so it was about 3-4 weeks before I was able to take it back, at this time I had also developed my second coolant leak so it happened to be convenient. Couple days later I picked up the car, water pump #2 and then they also said the torque converter seal was leaking. They had forgotten about the line that was leaking which they ended up realizing after the fact. So I had to wait for a line to come in. So I took the car, week or two later they called me to book it back in. The alignment needed to be corrected because after they pulled the tranny the wheel was off center to the left. They did that and replaced the line and I was on my was. A month or two has gone by and I have noticed yet again that I have transmission fluid puddled up in my driveway just ruining it. So the car goes back again tonight.
> ...


Me having issues with my 2012 i think this was a bad model to began with..still dealing with 
GM..When


----------



## Mednck (Nov 3, 2019)

My problems started right when I bought my Cruze in 2012. The dealership is as useless as **** on a boar. They done a very poor job of fixing recalled parts and broke other parts in the process which has cost me a lot of money. Now my problems continue and I have tried talking to Chevrolet about buying the car back but I never get a response I can't afford to buy a new car and I'm in this money sucking Cruze that only has 51k on it and can't get out of the car. 
I like the car but I'm highly disappointed in it. And now I'm stuck in it. Chevrolet could do better.


----------

